# Thoughts on online trading?



## rubyrubert (Aug 4, 2020)

What are y'all's thoughts on online trading?



Spoiler: My Thoughts



I'm addicted to online trading lol. It fulfills my urge to shop for things irl, and I love the dopamine rush of getting cute things for my island. I've traded villagers once or twice, and I've never traded turnips. I use Nookazon, Discord, and sometimes TBT. I've gotten into buying (usually fake) art to decorate my island. I've only had a bad experience on Nookazon once or twice, but I also fence off my entire island. I do think that Nookazon is really pricey, and TBT is much cheaper and more friendly. I'm hoping that the devs add tons of more furniture in a future update so that my lizard brain can collect all the furniture and decorate my island. 

I channel 7 Rings by Ariana when I buy something expensive like the Pagoda on Nookazon lol
I see it
I like it
I want it
I got it


----------



## oak (Aug 4, 2020)

I've only had positive experiences but probably cause I've stuck to TBT only for trading. I kept getting duplicate DIY's and trading helped make things more interesting for me. It's also how I got Gaston! Who knows how long I would have had to look if I was using NMT on mystery islands.


----------



## SirSean (Aug 4, 2020)

I've met many friendly people from online trading but it can be stressful at times, especially when you're doing multiple trades at once.


----------



## Serabee (Aug 4, 2020)

I also only trade on here and have only had good experiences! I wouldn't say I only trade as a last resort, but I definitely prefer to get items myself if I can- especially DIYs. I'm actually planning on TTing to November after I play through August because I really want mush items  But I've definitely gotten items I never would've gotten otherwise due to trading!

And villagers! I traded for Marina on here- she was one of my dreamies and now lives happily on my beach, with a totally adorable yard. I also traded for Sherb the other day- I'd been visiting Nook Islands all day looking for a good lazy and was having NO luck. I was down to a few tickets when I saw someone selling Sherb and I figured "Why not? Even if I end up not liking him, I can resell him (not for a profit or anything, of course, but maybe for a few tickets I was thinking) since he's popular."
Well... he'll be staying on Woodland for quite awhile. He's so precious I can't even stand it  Yesterday I traded for a blue Dreamy Sweater just to give it to him 
(and, yes, that trade also went very well!)


----------



## Pyoopi (Aug 4, 2020)

I like trading a lot but I'm so damn lazy. 

Send help


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 4, 2020)

I used to trade all the time and I like it, but I’ve definitely slowed down on it a lot. It doesn’t help that my life has gotten so busy lately, so I’ve been having to prioritize other things.


----------



## ShiningEmmy (Aug 4, 2020)

I enjoy trading, but it isn't my first choice.


----------



## Imbri (Aug 4, 2020)

For the most part, I only trade here on TBT (I've done a couple through a Tumblr group, and sometimes with friends). I can't say I've had a bad experience.

I prefer to get items myself, but since there are so many variants, and some of them are location-locked, you have to be willing to do some trading.


----------



## Pintuition (Aug 4, 2020)

I enjoy trading, especially as someone who doesn't TT. I wouldn't have half the items I do now if not for trading. I do 99% of my trading on TBT now, I feel that on other sites it's a lot riskier to trade. I haven't been burned yet, I'm just waiting for it to happen!


----------



## ShiningEmmy (Aug 4, 2020)

I feel like spending 5 dollars for raymond is a scam waiting to happen and yet i'm buying it anyway XD


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 4, 2020)

I trade only on the TBT and I guess I can say I’m a little addicted to it lol since i keep spending my tbt. Everyone on here have been super helpful and most people I’ve traded with were patient, friendly and kind.  I believe I have even made some friends on TBT from trading. One of then I’ve been trading from back in NL.


----------



## Ginkgo (Aug 4, 2020)

Deleted due to privacy reasons


----------



## ShiningEmmy (Aug 4, 2020)

fruitwreath said:


> I absolutely despise having to trade for sh** that should have come with the game, because not only _should I be having access to everything by default considering I paid for the entire game, and not 60% of it, _but more importantly because it forces me to interact with people, strangers matter of fact, in one of the most horrifying ways I can imagine: *when I can't see their face.
> 
> And there's a hard character limit on the chatting function.
> 
> ...



This is pretty relatable tbh. I don't get quite as freaked out trading online as it looks like you do (but i too never talk to strangers on the phone)... but it still freaks me out interacting with random strangers who could be ANYONE... i could be trading fruits with Cthulu or something. :/ Least we have dream islands now.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2020)

i do like trading online , and all my experiences have been nice , except for one or two but they don't matter.

however , i have been lately away from online trading and i only use it to get specific items or a few materials , but if i can grind for things like seasonal diys , seasonal materials (like snowflakes or cherry blossom petals) , or things like hybrid flowers or star fragments , i rather do that instead of going online trading because some prices are ridiculous.

even things like villagers , i ended up finding my own way to get them instead of trading online for them.


----------



## Serabee (Aug 4, 2020)

Imbri said:


> I prefer to get items myself, but since there are so many variants, and some of them are location-locked, you have to be willing to do some trading.


Yah, that's the big thing. I actually never traded online in ACNL and I liked it like that. I tend to prefer playing games solo (I'm socially awkward  ) but ACNH has pushed me out of my comfort zone. Fortunately, it's all gone well on here (I'm SO glad I found this website- everyone I've run into on here has been SUPER nice and generous- I've had multiple people haggle my offers DOWN when they felt I overoffered) and I've found I really like the community on here, so when I already chat on here a lot, expanding on that as looking for trades on here feels really comfortable and natural.



fruitwreath said:


> So therefore, trying to trade for a lot of items is hell for me, and the reason why I don't (or CAN'T) immediately answer to people is because it's just so insanely exhausting for me I can't keep up with all these trades, but I do really want the items


Oh, I feel you. I've taken awhile to reply to messages and offers on here because I've already made a few trades and can't take doing another at that moment. Or I'm just overwhelmed at that moment for some other reason.
That being said- I took a risk and actually told that to people here. I said something along the lines, "I really can't make any more trades right now, my anxiety is acting up, I'm so sorry!" and everyone I told that to on here was COMPLETELY understanding, which I was really grateful for!


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 4, 2020)

I traded online alot early on. Now I just trade when I'm trying to get rid of stuff in my storage or for one particular item that no one seems to have. 

I like trading on nookazon and other discord because its a lot faster. They are also great when you are trying to giveaway villagers. I'm not trying to sell my cycling villagers and I would love to give another tbter their dreamie but it's too slow here.


----------



## Serabee (Aug 4, 2020)

ShiningEmmy said:


> This is pretty relatable tbh. I don't get quite as freaked out trading online as it looks like you do (but i too never talk to strangers on the phone)... but it still freaks me out interacting with random strangers who could be ANYONE... i could be trading fruits with Cthulu or something. :/ Least we have dream islands now.


Oh, yah, I despise phone calls, too. They just drive my anxiety through the roof. I've had to do a few for work (fortunately, most meetings can be done via Zoom, which I'm getting used to- but occasionally I have to call in to reset a password or something) and I HATE it. As soon as I hang up the phone I'm practically shaking from anxiety and the relief of being done is just overwhelming. My mom always says, "But I hear you on the phone and you're so nice and sound so comfortable" and I'm like, "Yah, and it takes SO MUCH effort to maintain that tone".

But dream islands are a HUGE plus for me. I'm putting more effort into this island than any previous town, so I want to visit other islands for inspiration. But the idea of actually visiting someone's island, and walking around it while they're there, too? NO THANK YOU. I couldn't do it  BUT being able to explore at my own pace, by myself? It's PERFECT for me!


----------



## Coco63 (Aug 4, 2020)

I only trade on TBT. It’s a community I feel that I can trust and I’ve only ever had positive experiences here! Before I found TBT I gave out a dodo code once and it was a mess with so many people coming to my island and people were shaking my trees and taking fruit and idk they were just so inconsiderate and I never posted my dodo code again. It’s nice on TBT because you can regulate who has the dodo code and everyone here has an account where you can provide feedback so you know everyone is trustworthy.
Trading is the best way to get everything from the game, which yeah that kinda sucks that you have to trade online in order to get everything, but it’s also kinda fun. Especially for certain items that you can’t get evacuee they’re nook mile items.


----------



## ShiningEmmy (Aug 4, 2020)

i've never traded on TBT before (although i just signed up like an hour ago) but it does look like where all my trading will be done from now on (nookazon is a little bit scary)


----------



## Skunk (Aug 4, 2020)

I have spent probably 90% of my game time trading, It's something that I really enjoy and it's what keeps me tied to the game LOL.
I have had to take a few breaks from it, as it gets very overwhelming, which is the only downside. it gets kind of stressful organizing everything going on at once(with running my shop in its early stages at least)! but that might just be me?

Trading just makes me feel really good overall usually!! 

I use this site mostly, but I do use a lot of nookazon for quick trades on fancy items/villagers :]

edit: kind of want to add that while majority of the people I've talked to/met from trades, there have been a handful of crazies.. but that's to come with any community anywhere lol..


----------



## cocoacat (Aug 4, 2020)

In the beginning I traded a lot, especially for diys. Now I just trade when I really want a specific item. My issue with online trading is that it takes way too long... between posting, waiting for offers or replies, talking to the dodo, making sure my connection is good, and the travel, it takes at least 10 to 15 min for a trade. The waiting is the worst because I don't feel like I can do anything while waiting.

I traded mostly through here, now mostly on Nookazon, but rarely, and only because it already has items listed and is faster.
All the shops and people willing to share or help out on here definitely make it a better trading experience, overall. I wish I had more time and a better connection to do more social things in the game.


----------



## Uffe (Aug 4, 2020)

I don't usually go out of my way to buy, sell, or trade unless I'm looking for something. I've only had two bad experiences, but it was my fault. I let strangers come to my town in New Leaf and one of them stole my blue roses, and the other stole my perfect fruit when I told him not to touch those trees.


----------



## Nefarious (Aug 4, 2020)

All my trading experience have always been good, everyone’s been respectful and friendly, on TBT and Nookazon, but there’s soooo many items I need to touch to complete the catalog. I wish there was just a huge catalog service on Nookazon, so I could be finished already.


----------



## Coach (Aug 4, 2020)

I've been moving towards trading on here more often for NH as I find the ACNH discord very hectic. Nookazon is very different from what I'm used to and the fact alot of items require an offer is a bit off putting, but I'm using it a bit more to get specific variants of items now.


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 4, 2020)

I have a Nookazon account and use it occasionally... I used to use it a lot more but no so much now. I really like how Nookazon works, and overall I've only had good experiences besides one or two people to impatient to wait for me to respond. I was able to get my dreamie Vivian off of Nookazon and give Erik and Celia both good homes where otherwise they'd have been sadly voided. Wasn't able to get any buyers on Shari tho... 

Overall I think online trading is pretty good! Ofc there can be some scumbags lurking waiting to scam you... always gotta be vigilant... but it can save some time, a LOT of time, especially if you're looking for a specific villager and just wanna buy it instead of potentially spending 300 nmt trying to find it.


----------



## Tiffany (Aug 4, 2020)

I only trade on this site and haven't had any bad experiences. I do have a nookazon page but I only use it for the wishlist feature. Me and a friend put items on there we want so we can help each other get stuff. I also have a list on villagerdb because I can link it here. This is a great site and I don't have any desire to trade anywhere else.


----------



## JSS (Aug 4, 2020)

Only on TBT, as a last resort or for variations that are hard to get, and everyone has been at least business-like but most players are nice.

I wish there were other ways to get these things without trading but I'm getting used to it.


----------



## Halloqueen (Aug 4, 2020)

99% of my trading has taken place here on the Bell Tree Forums since I joined years ago. With the ability to spend TBT and having the rating system to add a bit of security, it seems the optimal way to get most things. I've only had like two bad experiences over the years, and they weren't actually "bad" so much as needing to watch the other person to make sure they don't try to steal anything laying about because they're running around erratically out of camera view.

I tried out Nookazon a few times early into New Horizons' life before TBT became a more desirable currency on the forums again and I found it to be a bit chaotic and very fast-paced. It might prove necessary for certain things if nobody's selling something in particular around here, but honestly I mostly just use the site to browse the catalog to see what sort of stuff I might want to buy here.

Trading is sort of a necessary evil since, if you're like me and want access to all color variations of all the clothes and furniture in your catalog, you need to trade with other people. I enjoy trading online with other people, but I can see why others wouldn't be happy about Nintendo limiting access to things and pushing for players to pay for Nintendo Switch Online.


----------



## Kattea (Aug 4, 2020)

I used to trade on Nookazon, but it got tedious trading for one item at a time. I find that if you post on here that you're looking for a full set, you can usually find someone who has it in their catalog.


----------



## mayortiffany (Aug 4, 2020)

I did a lot more trading when the game first came out, but I trade much, much less now. I guess I've gotten many of the items  I wanted, and I'm content to wait for the rest to appear in my game. I've also gotten busier with summer school, so I don't really have as much time to coordinate trades as I used to.

I've used TBT, the Animal Crossing discord, Turnip Exchange, and ACNH Exchange for trading, and have had good experiences so far. I tried Nookazon once, but I actually managed to complete a trade faster on here than over there, which was a bit surprising for me!

I dislike that colours are locked to the game though. I hope that in future updates, Nintendo will unlock those colour variations and give us some way to obtain and customize them. I was hoping that that was what the wedding event was introducing, but no...


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 4, 2020)

in the beginning i traded a LOT to get cute items to decorate my island with. now I tend to trade less since I have the majority of items I want, but when I do need something I'll have a look on here or go to nookazon. I generally prefer doing it on here since I've been on this forum for so long and I tend to have more trust in the people here.
 I do a lot of villager trading though since I always try to sell/give away my villagers when they move out. and I suppose I have opened a shop in nook's cranny so my trading is picking up a little bit but not too much


----------



## Eureka (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm completely addicted to trading, please send help!  

Seriously though, the majority of my time spent on this forum is in Nook's Cranny. I enjoy the whole process of being on the lookout for things I want and then trying to get my hands on them. When I first started trading it was on Nookazon. Then I joined this forum and now I pretty much exclusively trade on here. I do feel like it is much safer here! 

The only bad experience I've had was on the Nookazon discord, where I spent 80 nmt for an ungifted Genji, which they assured me he was, and turned out he was heavily gifted. The really sad part was I wanted Genji in memoriam of my 12 year old rabbit who had passed away and looked just like him. Their response to scamming me was just "oops lol, I forgot".  When I posted about it here people were so kind and even offered to amiibo Genji in for me. It really restored my faith in the community!


----------



## marshallows (Aug 4, 2020)

nh is the first game that got me into actively trading with people online (mostly through here). when i played nl, i only looked online for cycling blogs so i could get my dreamies prior to the introduction of amiibos. i'd say the experience has been mostly positive so far, but of course there has been one or two bad apples here and there as well. 

generally though, for anyone who doesn't do much trading/is looking to do so, i'd just be careful since you don't know who you're trading with so just do a bit of research like on the platform you're using + the person if you can (like look at their feedbacks) before you make your trades if you decide to go into it.


----------



## Allytria (Aug 4, 2020)

I really enjoy trading here on TBT because I think everyone here is trustworthy and super nice! The community here is also very giving and just super nice to trade within.

Nookazon on the other hand...
I think every item on Nookazon is overpriced and the people are extremely greedy and rude (not everyone but my experiences have never been pleasant).


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 4, 2020)

Early game I bought flowers from other players.  If I knew Leif was going to show up I would have waited.
TBT trades/buying get a 10/10.  Everyone was nice and made collecting flowers easy/quick.


----------



## Romaki (Aug 4, 2020)

Nice. People are very nice on here, and it's just a good time to exchange things with others.


----------



## Aurita (Aug 4, 2020)

I really like collecting so it’s been a must to trade with others! I’ve traded on here, Reddit, & nookazon and it’s been mostly positive experiences. It’s also cool to go see other people’s islands even if it’s a short glimpse


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 4, 2020)

The only dislike is the fact that you havetohaveq wifi aka usually 5g to do it otherwise its totally cool


----------



## xChives (Aug 4, 2020)

With all the different color variations, it’s pretty much necessary when you have a specific theme you’re trying to decorate for. The “one man’s treasure...” logic also applies when you pick up rare items you couldn’t care less for but are valuable enough to swap for the items you’ve been hunting for months. Pre-dream suite it was also a nice way to show off/get inspo as you fly over each other’s islands.


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 4, 2020)

I sell stuff on Nookazon, but I only buy stuff on TBT because usually everything is overpriced on Nookazon.


----------



## rosabelle (Aug 4, 2020)

I’ve been trading a lot quite recently. Most of my trades are here on TBT and all are positive experiences so far. Everyone’s really nice and accommodating (even when they’re going to bed and all but still try to squeeze in our trade). Also, really trustworthy! I try to be the same when transacting with others. I’ve done some trades on nookazon as of recent since I’ve been searching for specific items (cherry-blossom/bunny day) and stuff you are looking for are already listed you just have to search it. All trades are also positive experiences though yeah, all quite expensive but sometimes I find good deals (1 nmt for 2 bunny day baskets). I always look at peoples ratings when trading specially on nookazon just to be on the safe side.


----------



## dragonair (Aug 4, 2020)

I try to get all my items on my own for the most part since trading honestly gives me quite a bit of anxiety. I only trade here since the feedback system is really well done and everything is way less confusing and easier to navigate but I still get a pit in my stomach when I trade. TT v TT AC:NH has made it really difficult to get certain items _without_ online trading though so I end up trading on here more than I'd like.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 4, 2020)

I love trading online for the most part. I just hate when it takes a long time to find someone that will sell me the items I'm after.

I've been having a go at Nookazon lately, everyone I've traded with so far have been nice. But there are so many people on Nookazon charging ridiculous prices. Like 80+ NMT for a Stonehenge, or 25 NMT for a Ribbon Eel Model. Some people on there are nuts. Greedy greedy greedy


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Aug 4, 2020)

I am only trading in this forum exclusively for a several reasons including *trustworthiness* and *fair prices*.  The community here being nice is a plus!

However, I do have some other pressing concerns when it comes to trading villagers. I will list them down based from my experience so far. *All of this happened here!*

I experienced "stealing." I was able to prevent this by forcibly closing down the game. (That player just went in to my villager's house without paying for it.) In the end, I gave that person another chance and sold that villager at a loss. I am being too soft.
I experienced "stalling." The story started when I put up a villager as a giveaway and wanted to prioritise people who has an empty plot. This "player" here is clever. That player didn't have en empty plot and needed time to make room. That player resorted on using *another account* to travel into my island and stall for time. (Obviously, I realised this and forcibly ended the session.) The trick is too obvious because of me *sending the code only to that player*. There's no way another player can hijack my island without knowing the code. In the end, I let that player adopt the villager.
Honestly, I know these experiences may discourage me from trading online especially when it comes to dealing with *popular villagers* such as *Audie*. I may decide to add a restriction of accepting villager trades if a player has garnered 50 or more positive feedback in the future.

I also have minor cases of where people aren't returning the items after cataloging them. (I don't mind sometimes because of the ability to reorder. However, I just don't want to impact other traders who want to catalog that same item.)


----------



## Toska (Aug 5, 2020)

I really only trade when I'm looking for a specific item, but I also like to give out spare DIYs when I can. Everybody here is super kind and generous, so I have a hard time trading anywhere else. I'm pretty busy though so I can't trade all that often, but I would do it more if I could!


----------



## tajikey (Aug 5, 2020)

Had one, maybe two bad experiences, one through Nookazon, and the other through TE. Otherwise, I'm down like James Brown.


----------



## Arckaniel (Aug 5, 2020)

For me online trading is VERY addicting, like literally, the first 300 hours of my ACNH gameplay are mostly visiting other islands, cataloging, buying, selling, & trading! And I'm only like in my 400 hours so most of my gameplay is from online, and I still like to trade till this day since I'm starting to decorate and terraform my island... I mostly trade here on TBT since it's safer and cheaper compared to Nookazon which have crazy expensive prices! I only go to Nookazon as my last resort if I'm having a hard time finding the specific item here on TBT, or I just want to trade stuff like streetlamps colors and such...


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 5, 2020)

I've traded on both TBT and Nookazon, though mostly on TBT. Nowadays, I'm not needing any items/ materials, so I'm not really trading at all.


----------



## Forthefunofit (Aug 5, 2020)

I started off only trading here on TBT. I love this community because of the level of friendliness and fairness in pricing. Then I moved on to discord. What a big difference between both! I have found a small community within discord that is extremely kind!  They are only interested in helping others find and get items they need at no price.
I feel like I have experience both sides of the spectrum when it comes to trading. I’ve honestly become addicted to trading with other players! It’s fun!


----------



## eko (Aug 5, 2020)

Trading helped immensely when starting up my island and getting things crossed off my wishlist, it's also really satisfying to help others with their wishlists in return! <3

I've traded on TBT, Tumblr, Reddit and Discord; I _definitely_ trust TBT the most. Had several bad experiences on Reddit and Tumblr, while I haven't had even one negative experience on TBT yet! I think that's largely due to the ratings system? However I still bounce between TBT and Discord for trades depending on the items since when I'm looking to catalog one or two specific items, the thread tends to get buried while there's almost always an answer on discord. 

Villager trades on the other hand... I've sold a handful but have never bought anyone before because I like the randomness and always fear of someone kicking me after I drop my half of the trade kajdfhgjkadf


----------



## Chynna (Aug 5, 2020)

I only trade if I need something for my island. I mostly use Nookazon because its quicker and so far have had only positive experiences.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 5, 2020)

I wish there was an a trading place internally on the game through the internet. like the game matches two people who post their items they want to trade away for whatever item they listed in return. or even a mystery trade would be nice to help fill out the catelog.


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 5, 2020)

trading is great, luv that it can help find things that would take years othrwise or alot of TT


----------



## Emmsey (Aug 5, 2020)

Personally I will only do trades on TBT but wouldn't say that this is entirely free of risk or issue. I've had a couple of trades go wrong with new users who largely on post on new neighbour network. The best thing about TBT is that there are a lot of like minded people who want to make a trade work or who just want to make someone's day. If something does go wrong you also have at the very least a warning system or people who want to help you out.


----------



## wanderlust// (Aug 5, 2020)

i only trade here! i have a nookazon account to make wishlists but i never use it to actually trade bc it scares me LOL


----------



## xara (Aug 5, 2020)

*glances over at my 1,000+ feedback* 

xjsidjdkdk i really like online trading! i haven’t been doing it much lately but when i do, i’ll only do it on here since this is the main community that i’m apart of and i trust people on here aha. trading can be anxiety-inducing for me as social interaction of any kind is scary for me, but 99.9% of people are absolutely lovely and i’ve never had a bad experience on here aha c’:


----------



## Jhine7 (Aug 5, 2020)

I like online trading, I do it daily. I would only ever do it here on TBT though. Mostly everyone is nice that I've come along. I do more selling than trading, but I suppose that's the same thing.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

I only do my trading on tbt because why not, and I get a variety of things but usually just villagers
I haven't had any bad experiences so woohoo


----------



## KimvW (Aug 5, 2020)

I wish there was some sort of in game trading post. I hardly ever trade as it is such a hassle. First you have to go online to find someone you can trade with, then you have to find a time your are both available, then you have to go through the whole airport process.


----------



## Cyku (Aug 5, 2020)

I trade online a lot, I think I would go crazy if I didn't - getting NMTs is easy only during the endgame and yeah, getting villagers is a hassle too (but yeah, I have my "don't buy villagers" challenge) so it's easier to spend NMTs on a picked villager than jump for who knows how many times. And I use TBT to trade 99% of time so I didn't have any bad experiences ^^


----------



## cinnamonbella (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm lazy with online trading! so much for my island i need but struggling trying to find the time to actually search and buy it


----------



## Corrie (Aug 5, 2020)

It's easy to get addicted so I have to really try to not just buy things for the sake of buying things.


----------



## icecreamcheese (Aug 5, 2020)

i must say the tbt community is amazing wholesome and i will only go nookazon for a last resort.


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 5, 2020)

Before discovering this website I was trading on another Animal Crossing website that would just let you post your dodo code.

So you could write what you were looking for or you could get another’s dodo code to fly over to help them or just visit.

At first I would just go over to visit and bring other players my native fruit. And I would see players visiting these islands stealing flowers, fruits, money from money trees an even items that were left on the floor.

So I started going over to people islands to trade cause I was worried that players would come over and take my items. Cause at the time I had a lot of things laying around on the floor.

The first time I tried trading with a player I had fenced my island and posted the dodo code online (also on the website you can pick how many people can see the code) so I selected only one person can see it.

The player comes over really lovely we trade items and they thank me and leave. As soon as she leaves I see the someone is on the way message. Then that keeps happening and I end up with 4 random players on my island out of nowhere and they are all using voice chat screaming at me and swearing calling me disgusting names.

Telling me to give them my items and to un fence my island. I end up turning off my switch shocked at what the hell happened. As I only selected one player to view my code after that the code would delete.

I then contact the website telling them what happen with the screen shots of the players and typing out the words they were calling me. And they basically said they didn’t want to help or care.

So I left that website and found Belltreeforums and I’ve been having such a lovely time on here everyone has been so helpful and kind. And I look forward to the many more years online


----------



## xkittyy (Aug 5, 2020)

It triggers my social anxiety but I've never had a bad experience. I use both TBT and nookazon


----------



## Fraggle (Aug 5, 2020)

I’ve online traded a lot but I’ve slowed up recently as I have what I need now. Mostly use Nookazon as still a bit unsure how tbt work. I’ve done about 500 trades and had 1 bad experience only. Nookazon is overpriced but I’ve made good amounts of igb and nmt trading on it so I can’t complain!


----------



## nintendoanna (Aug 5, 2020)

trading is really convenient, but hard to do when u don’t have anything to trade with. that’s why i’m kind of taking a break from acnh. i had like 900 tbt on here now i’m down to like 200? 100ish? and i’m not even halfway done my island. i only trade on here bc the prices elsewhere are ridiculous and i’m just familiar w the system on here. i have so much i wanna get but i cant :-( and i don’t have much to offer on my end so i cant really get tbt fast other than posting ..


----------



## loveclove (Aug 5, 2020)

I traded a lot when I first started the forum... It has slowed down now as I need less stuff, and so has the forum. Because of that I have been doing more trades on nookazon, it is a lot faster, as almost everything is available immediately. But the prices here are a lot better so I try to get stuff from here when I'm not in a hurry


----------



## RedPanda (Aug 5, 2020)

I really enjoy the cataloging aspect of playing this game. I like having a "library" of furniture options to play with. Because they've designed this version of the game to make it very hard to get color variants unless you trade with others, I trade a lot. It can be a bit nerve-wracking but really, almost everyone I have traded with has been friendly and considerate. It helps that I try to stay within the TBT forums but even on Nookazon I have had good experiences.


----------



## niconii (Aug 6, 2020)

For the most part, I have nothing but good experiences when it comes to trading be it on this forum or my experiences using reddit/discord/nookazon. Without trading, I wouldn’t have completed the art part of my museum as easily, get the DIYs that I’m missing as quickly (like the mermaid/seasonal ones), or be able to get the color variant of Nook Miles items that I like.
I don’t really consider myself as addicted to trading per say, mostly only trading as a last resort or when there’s a good deal going on for something that I like. Although at times even though I’m not looking for anything in particular, I just really like to browse the trading part of the forum, sometimes Nookazon/reddit, rarely discord but I often just trade on here so that might be why I don’t really have bad experiences yet what with majority of the people here all being nice and friendly!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Aug 6, 2020)

I've always liked trading on TBT (for NH and NL) and I've had really great experiences! I try not to go overboard in NH since we have limited storage but its definitely really fun and makes items a lot easier to collect since I personally don't TT regularly. 

That being said, I feel like this AC game especially makes online trading almost a necessity for getting different color variations of items, since there are some things you literally cannot get on your own. This paired with the fact that you have to pay real money for an online membership really rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Chiruka (Aug 7, 2020)

I usually do stuff myself, trading triggers my social anxiety, and people are too greedy or rude, but since I'm taking a break from TT to experiment something, I'm forced to trade. Doesn't help I'd have to do it regardless to get black streetlamps.

I've only traded on Reddit/Nookazon, but thinking about trading here because from what I've heard/experienced, people are nice and fair. Reddit is alright, but Nookazon... Delusional. I didn't realize a single stack of wood costs 10 NMT. 

I don't believe lowballing exists unless the seller publicly put down the minimum prior, because everyone has different views on what's fair, or they're very new players who don't understand pricing. I had an offer denied because apparently paying for an item that averages at 150k bells, exactly that amount (or slightly higher), was "too low". I'm not too upset by it because NMT apparently average at 50k, and I'm used to it being 100k, so it just feels inaccurate. I'm fine with pricing being subjective, but put down the minimum amount you're hoping for so it saves people the pain and embarrassment. 

Some are too impatient. I'm willing to wait 5 hours to trade, but others will cancel your offer if you don't respond or join their island within 5 minutes. Someone got a low rating because they were having uncontrollable problems, and that's apparently considered an excuse. I'm terrified to even be 30 seconds late, lel. 

Regardless, with the exception of a few duds, my experience was fine.


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

I only trade on TBT and I've never had a bad experience. Then again people might just be intimidated by the fact I can ban them.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 7, 2020)

I've only traded on TBT and everyone has been super kind, patient, and understanding! I've traded for unorderable items and art for decorating my island. As much as I hate waiting for Redd, I know that I won't feel as strong a sense of accomplishment by donating artwork that I traded for versus painstakingly waiting for the world's worst cousin to visit with real art pieces I don't already have. 

As for villager trading, I always get excited at the thought of a villager asking to move out because it means I can go villager hunting on Mystery Islands and my list of desired villagers is beyond just a handful of villagers. Thus, I can't really see myself trading for villagers for at least another half year.


----------



## matt2019 (Aug 7, 2020)

I don’t mind it, just seems that some people are really dishonest though


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 7, 2020)

absolutely love it


----------



## John Wick (Aug 7, 2020)

It's a necessary evil.

I don't like forced trading, but it's the only way to get certain items.

I've only had one bad experience, so I'm wary.

Thankfully everyone since then has been a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## winkokumma (Aug 7, 2020)

i've never traded on here before, mostly nookazon, discord, etc. 

i've met some bad eggs here and there, but the majority of people i have traded with were super friendly; online trading is pretty tedious sometimes though bc of the (unecessary) dialogue


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 7, 2020)

I like trading when I can, I've mostly done so here. Discord is good for getting things fast, (though now the official Animal Crossing discord channel is like jumping through hoops just to get the marketboard) I think this a good place to trade because you can use TBT  (the fourm currency) as well instead of just bells or NMT. I don't think I've ever had a bad experience here. I  just wish I had more time and better internet to trade, because sometimes my internet will disconnect before/during a visit...


----------



## OllieOllie (Aug 28, 2020)

It's been only a few months since I started trading, but I find this very addictive and very interesting. I like the thrill and the money of course. Investous trading has been my go-to platform when it comes to trading and so far, so good. I started trading because I was bored in quarantine, but this has quickly become one of my favorite activities, even now. I don't know much about it yet and don't have much experience, but I'm looking forward to learning more. What trading platforms you like the most and why?


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 28, 2020)

I know I already left a comment, but I want to add something. Initially, I was very reluctant to trade back in NL when I joined the forums. I was nervous about the possibility of people stealing from me. But over time, during the year or so that I played NL and the time I spent on here, I not only got hooked on trading, but I made a bunch of friends (more recently ). As I mentioned in another thread, it really is a shame they make online play locked behind subscription; $19.99 isn’t a lot but to someone without a job or that is going to lose it thanks to the pandemic, it is. As mentioned in my previous response or in another thread, I only trade here and have had nothing but positive experiences not counting some instances of rudeness or being overcharged.  I am cautious (part of it is due to severe anxiety) when trading still even though I’ve had mostly good experiences. 

Just sharing this because I initially thought trading wasn’t my thing and now I love it; meeting more players, getting a peek sometimes of their towns and their creativity, helping others and getting items that I want. All of it has been very enjoyable to me in spite of my social and general anxiety .


----------



## DragonLatios (Aug 28, 2020)

I Love tradeing but everything i need to look into cost so many tbt.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Aug 28, 2020)

I traded for a few months on Nookazon and while I only had one bad experience there (I had to deal with a user who scammed a bunch of other people too as it turned out later), I met overall quite friendly people and the trades went smooth as well as quick. The only issue I had was the prices for certain items, some were just way too overpriced for my taste. The majority of people only looked for NMT (I mean, it's understandable, although it's sucks when you're low on said tickets) and sometimes you even get completely ignored when you left an offer.

I think trading online is in fact helpful when you looking specific for items (like color variations for example) or villagers and I'm sure if you look at the right place, you will find good deals as well as meeting nice people. As for me, I'm not into online trading anymore for now since I got everything I need.


----------



## Hilbunny (Aug 28, 2020)

It seems to me online trading is essential to this game. I only trade with people I know IRL or on this website. The community on this website is so incredibly sweet/polite.


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 28, 2020)

So many options haha.

I'm a mix when it comes to items. I trade a fair amount but I try to limit myself so I'll still have stuff to work for or look forward to in the game. That means no bug models, no fossils, no seasonal stuff for the most part, etc. The one exception to that are hybrids because I'm so bad at those. Otherwise, it's stuff like item variants, some DIYs, stuff for the fair.

I've only gotten a couple of villagers through trading so far. It's easier for me to justify getting villagers through trading since the only real way to "work" for them is island hopping. I'm way more chill about which villagers I have than I was in NL, though.

As for where I trade, I mostly just trade here or with friends. I've checked out Nookazon but it's intimidating, plus the prices for some things are ridiculous.


----------



## moonlights (Aug 28, 2020)

it's great! very quick and easy and has def helped me get items I otherwise wouldn't have got myself


----------



## hakutaku (Aug 28, 2020)

I've not traded for any items yet, but I do trade for villagers! When you want specific villagers online trading is definitely the best way to go about getting them in terms of saving time and (in-game) money. I've only ever had positive experiences trading online but I do limit myself to only one trade at a time so I don't get stressed out lol.


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 28, 2020)

Most of the people I've traded with have been nice, and I do try to be nice to people I trade with.
But damn, I do HATE trading lol. I'm just awful at interacting with other people, both online and in real life. It might actually be worse online than in real life thinking about it, which is different to lots of people I believe.


----------



## porkpie28 (Aug 29, 2020)

I have never done it before may try it soon


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 29, 2020)

I used to trade on other sites which did not go well. But on here I love trading with others it is never a bad experience


----------



## Sansy (Aug 29, 2020)

....I'm actually too lazy to put in the effort to trade!  If I'm really hard up for a certain item, I turn to my friends or my family members to see if they have what I'm looking for.

I think maybe I should try to do some trading. I have 130k Nook Miles and I think tickets still go for a nice price?


----------



## Baroque (Aug 29, 2020)

Not necessarily gonna say that it’s a gimmick aimed at selling more Nintendo Online Subscriptions but the game is sort of built around online trading, to be honest. From the colored variants only being sold on other islands to the whole Turnips shtick to the fact that Nintendo decided to hard-lock one island per Switch console... it’s pretty obvious that you’re meant to enjoy the interactions with other players around the world, whether Nintendo intentionally did so to bolster their profits or not.

As for me, though, I only partake in online trading if there’s absolutely no way for me to get what I want on my island, if only because it’s usually simpler that way outright ^^’


----------



## Laurelinde (Aug 29, 2020)

I've generally had good experiences so far. I don't trade loads and loads, but I've traded for variants of things when I consistently get the 'wrong' version, and I've been offering up duplicate DIYs for free lately because I figure someone may as well make use of them vs. just selling them for a teensy amount of bells. It does seem like you are pushed to trade more in NH given that it's not just a matter of patience and waiting for everything to come up in the store eventually. It's a bit odd that there are so many items with multiple variations that you can't customise now that customisation is so built into the game, but I guess Nintendo want more interaction. It's nice to see people's islands though!


----------



## Tobyjgv (Aug 29, 2020)

All of my trading experiences have been super great so far!! (Probably because I usually only trade on here!) 

For example, today I'm trading for a cherry blossom bonsai, so I can work on my little bonsai area in my town!! I would have had to wait half a year  (I never got the bonsai during the cherry blossom event), so it's nice that I'm able to trade for items here!!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 29, 2020)

I definitely trade a whole lot! I can only speak from my experience on here, but everyone I've traded with thus far has been incredibly sweet and friendly. 

I also feel like trading in general really helps you accomplish things in-game more easily. Before I joined tbt, my island was nowhere near as nice as it is now, because I didn't know so many items and DIYs existed. Normally, you would have to wait a _really_ long time to accumulate everything from Nook's cranny or Ables.


----------



## HappyTails (Aug 29, 2020)

Although I don't trade often, I've had positive experiences with trading. And people have been respective. 

As a matter of fact, I had some Nook Mile Tickets sitting in front of my airport that I had forgotten about until today. They were sitting there for a few days (I don't go to my airport often) and I had about 4 people coming in to trade, and non of them took the NMT. No telling if that respect would have happened had I used any other site.


----------



## Bluebellie (Aug 29, 2020)

I trade all the time, usually daily 
I use tbt mostly and sometimes reddit.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Aug 31, 2020)

i like to trade on here, places like nookazon have never appealed to me as it seems like a hellscape compared to tbt. i think more people are nice and trustworthy here because theres more of a community and the forum isnt just about trading, personally ive never had a negative trading experience, i think the worst thats happened is people going inactive after i set things up but thats not worth getting mad over


----------



## Hsn97 (Aug 31, 2020)

cocoacat said:


> In the beginning I traded a lot, especially for diys. Now I just trade when I really want a specific item. My issue with online trading is that it takes way too long... between posting, waiting for offers or replies, talking to the dodo, making sure my connection is good, and the travel, it takes at least 10 to 15 min for a trade. The waiting is the worst because I don't feel like I can do anything while waiting.
> 
> I traded mostly through here, now mostly on Nookazon, but rarely, and only because it already has items listed and is faster.
> All the shops and people willing to share or help out on here definitely make it a better trading experience, overall. I wish I had more time and a better connection to do more social things in the game.


I use to trade a lot when the game first came out and I was on furlough due to corona. But now I’m back at work and have less time I just can’t be bothered with the faff of it unless it’s something I really desperately want.


----------



## rose star (Aug 31, 2020)

I've traded both here and on many different trading platforms (discords, trading sites, what have you) and I've mostly had great experiences! Some places, people will try to price gouge you (like nookazon... people want 1 NMT per star fragment, lmao....) but there's always a best place to buy something and a best place to sell it. I've bought things for decent prices on nookazon too.

I've had a couple bad experiences on Turnip Exchange but they were annoying at most and were not enough to turn me off from continuing to use the site extensively. The AC community for the most part is full of really nice people, and it's super fun to visit other people's towns!


----------



## PixieSprinkles79 (Sep 23, 2020)

I really love this forum! The people I've met here are incredibly nice, helpful, and generous! 

I am a total dork about how chatrooms/trades/anything works and everyone has been very patient and help me learn!  

I've been able to get 4 of the most impossible items in the game that are literally making my island dreams come true! 

This is a wonderful community!


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 28, 2021)

I've never tried online trading but I have considered it on a number of occasions as I'm struggling to find a few DIY's that I really want that I know if I had now could further my overall island aesthetic etc.


----------



## Bluebellie (May 28, 2021)

I love online trading. I’m addicted to online trading. I trade everywhere, here , Nookazon, Reddit, anywhere. I’ve never had an issue, and it’s the best fastest way to get things.


----------



## Balverine (May 29, 2021)

All in all I like online trading; I've gotten a lot of items that I had been searching for forever on here
however, I dislike getting a bunch of random villagers in my void that move in the second I have a free slot lol


----------

